# Buying a House



## Susie (Mar 31, 2018)

Closing on April 20 if all goes according to plan.  I am so excited to be able to have garden space and make soap again!


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 31, 2018)

SO EXCITED FOR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 31, 2018)

Congratulations!!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 31, 2018)

That is exciting!!


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 31, 2018)

How wonderful!!!

Congratulations Susie!


----------



## lsg (Mar 31, 2018)

Congratulations!  Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 31, 2018)

Congratulations how exciting!


----------



## Millie (Apr 1, 2018)

Hooray!!!


----------



## scard (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Susie (Apr 1, 2018)

Thank you, everyone!  To say that I never adjusted to apartment life is a vast understatement.  I am ready to feel like I am home again.


----------



## Cellador (Apr 1, 2018)

Yay! It's so exciting planning for life in a new home! Congrats!


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 2, 2018)

Yea!!! Congratulations! 

We bought our first house last year (which is why I’ve been a little absent here) I am so excited for you!


----------



## Susie (Apr 6, 2018)

House sell fell through.  Seller unwilling to come down closer to appraisal value.  Oh, well.  It was just not meant to be.  The search goes on.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 6, 2018)

So sorry I hate it when that happens.


----------



## earlene (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh, Susie, I am so sorry that you have to keep on searching.  I hope you find something even better!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 6, 2018)

I’m so sorry Susie, you’ll find the perfect home.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 6, 2018)

So sorry, Susie [emoji22]

Does this help cheer you up?


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 6, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Susie.
Hopefully an even better house will come up soon.


----------



## Millie (Apr 7, 2018)

I think the journey of buying a house is always a pain in the tush, but when it finally works out it is all worth it. Good luck! Hoping you find the perfect house, and when you find it, may your house be a home


----------



## scard (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm sorry, that's so disappointing.


----------



## SaltedFig (Apr 7, 2018)

Susie, the silver lining (for what it's worth) is that you are ready to move, and if you stumble across a place where they are looking for a quick settlement, you have the advantage (it makes a terrific bargaining tool, to offer a quick settlement - the seller can invest the funds in the short term and make more money on the transaction, above the actual amount you are paying).

Sorry to hear that this one fell through ... wishing you lots of good luck and a speedy turnaround!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## NsMar42111 (Apr 7, 2018)

I put in 5 offers before finding where I'm living now on a last minute looksee... it'll happen! Took me a year, my real estate agent said she never saw anything like it-so many offers and nothing. One was good thing it didn't close because it ended up being a wood frame even though advertised as cement block. One ended up being in an area that flooded bad after the hurricanes (I looked LOL). Yours will come! *sending house finding help your direction*


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 7, 2018)

Susie said:


> Thank you, everyone!  To say that I never adjusted to apartment life is a vast understatement.  I am ready to feel like I am home again.


I can understand that. I grew up with apartments in our back yard and live in one for a whole 6 months after we got married. I hated it with a passion. Of course I also hate apartments in general. cleaned many many apartments growing up....did not even want them for investments. 
How disappointing but I always feel it is meant to be. You will find another home and hopefully it will be a better one. When I say it is not meant to be I somewhat mean it from experience. I wanted one so bad before we found the one we purchased I cried when we did not get it. Believe it or not but a few years later we had the large earthquake in Whittier and that house ended up being condemned. My old not in good shape house on a hillside on stilts with 75 sqft of glass on one side of the house had zero damage other than everything not attached falling on the floor. So sometimes it really is a blessing


----------



## dibbles (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry this one didn’t work out. But the right one is out there waiting for you to find it. This will happen for you. Soon, I hope.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 7, 2018)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> So sorry, Susie [emoji22]
> 
> Does this help cheer you up?View attachment 29720



Oh, the cuteness.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 7, 2018)

Susie, I am in the same boat.  7 not 1 SEVEN offers did not fall through.  I am making a new one Monday.  Wish me luck.  Let's pray for each other!


----------



## Susie (Apr 8, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Susie, I am in the same boat.  7 not 1 SEVEN offers did not fall through.  I am making a new one Monday.  Wish me luck.  Let's pray for each other!



Absolutely will!  Got a list of 5 today and 1 tomorrow to go see.  At least 2 have excellent garden spots!  I am ready to have home grown vegetables.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 8, 2018)

It will happen, I always think there is a reason for most things that happen.

I too am looking but my search has a very small window and there are none like it with land around here


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 8, 2018)

@ Maria & Susie:   Crossing fingers for both of you!


----------



## Susie (May 22, 2018)

We did find another house, and although it is a smaller square footage house, it has a HUGE closet/room with good ventilation, a ceiling fan, and plenty of shelves that will be MY SOAP ROOM!!!  It also has a great space for a garden!  We have gotten the receipt of closing costs from the title company, so it is a definite go!  We sign on May 29, and move the last week of June. (The sellers needed a lease back because the house they are buying won't be available for a bit.)


----------



## Susie (May 22, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Susie, I am in the same boat.  7 not 1 SEVEN offers did not fall through.  I am making a new one Monday.  Wish me luck.  Let's pray for each other!



Absolutely praying for you!  Number 8 was our sweet one.  This market is killer!  And I absolutely did not want to be hunting a house in the summer when it gets worse!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 22, 2018)

Susie said:


> We did find another house, and although it is a smaller square footage house, it has a HUGE closet/room with good ventilation, a ceiling fan, and plenty of shelves that will be MY SOAP ROOM!!!  It also has a great space for a garden!  We have gotten the receipt of closing costs from the title company, so it is a definite go!  We sign on May 29, and move the last week of June. (The sellers needed a lease back because the house they are buying won't be available for a bit.)



Congratulations!!!  How exciting!


----------



## cmzaha (May 22, 2018)

Susie!


----------



## scard (May 22, 2018)

Congrats on your 
  and new soap room!


----------



## maya (May 22, 2018)

Gooooood luck!


----------



## Millie (May 22, 2018)

Hooray!!! Once you have a soap room and a garden, do you even need a house? 
So happy for you Susie!


----------



## Lin19687 (May 23, 2018)

YAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I knew it would happen for you !!!


----------



## earlene (May 23, 2018)

I am pleased to read you have a house at last, Susie.  How nice to know you will have such a wonderful spot for making soap again, too.


----------

